# House Training?



## nogginbash (Mar 21, 2009)

has anyone had any success with house training a pigeon?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

No, it's pretty much impossible to do. . .at least I've never heard of anyone who has done it. But you can get pigeon diapers that are easy to use. One of our members, Boni, makes them by hand and sends them to you. They're around $20 and the birds get used to them quickly. Keeps you poop free.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nogginbash said:


> has anyone had any success with house training a pigeon?


I think our member, rallow, has gotten, his lovely bird, just about as close to training, (98 percent paper trained) as possible.

Read:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=99731&postcount=1

I think if you start by putting the newspapers under their favorite roostinf/percing places that is a start.


----------



## nogginbash (Mar 21, 2009)

oh! that's fantastic. did he ever elaborate on how he did it? I think the pigeon diapers are a good idea if paper training really isn't possible though. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nogginbash said:


> oh! that's fantastic. did he ever elaborate on how he did it? I think the pigeon diapers are a good idea if paper training really isn't possible though. Thanks for the replies.


You can go to the link I provided and read the whole thread. Also you can click on the members name and you can click on profile athen on statistics and find this members other threads.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

My pijjies, who are house birds, have selected places where I have newspaper or matting as their main pooping areas. They are not nearly as sophisticated as Lucy Liu, but they are pretty good.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Brooklyn's only got two places where he poops in the house. One is on top of the fridge (so I put a paper down when he is loose) and the other is one spot on top of one of the bookcases. He only once in a great while will ever have an "accident". I never trained him, but he figured out on his own I guess.

_Friedman_ on the other hand is literally pottytrained.

He "_holds it_". Even in the loft... and so I take him out of the nest box and he sits on my finger and I hold him over the garbage and say "poop!" and he does. When he was in the house in quarantine he did the same thing, but pooped right in the toilet... then one day he even walked himself (from the living room hallway!) into the bathroom, stopped on the dogs' piddle pad, took a big poop, and walked back out of the bathroom. 
I was speechless. I think it was mere coincidence though.

Meanwhile - in the loft it's gotten way out of hand. Soon Mrs. Friedman picked up on the idea of it all and started "holding it".... then Sylvie and The Duchess... so a few times a day (first thing in the morning, midday, afternoon and before bed) I go out, remove the birds from their boxes, place them one at a time on a paper towel in the sunning pen, they poop, then fly back in their nest boxes. It's great because I never have those big stinky poos in the nestboxes, but it's crazy!!! I'm running a toilet service!!!! 

They are SO smart I guess! When they are loose in the loft they poo wherever for sure. But when they are locked in the boxes they are definitely holding it until I come out to assist them. I suppose they don't like their stinky poops anymore than I do...

*shrug*

All the parrots I ever had were potty trained too, they all would hold it when they were out and I'd hold them over the garbage and say "poop" then prainse them when they went and they all learned fast.


----------

